# 

## Enter

.  ,    ,              . ,            (    )     ,           .   
  ,         ?                 ? ,     ,       ? 
25.12.2009 *           .*
                             .
                (. , 29-,   . , 01024) e-mail: post@mia.gov.ua  25  2009  -       
 : 3.34 " ".      ,  ,       (   ). 
  :3.34 " ".       .         䳿

----------


## RAMM

,   ,  ?

----------


## serg1975

""  ............)))

----------


## Enter

> ,   ,  ?

     ? . ,  ,    .             .    

> ""  ............)))

      ?!      . , ,    ,           .

----------


## serg1975

> ?!      . , ,    ,

       .    .
 :, - ,     ))), ,   .....  ""

----------


## RAMM

> ? . ,  ,    .             . 
> ...

  ,        ,       . ,    ,        ?

----------


## Enter

> ,        ,       . ,    ,        ?

     ?    -    ,         ? 
    ,       .          , -   ,     .  
  ,        ,   ...      ,    ,   ,      . ,   ,   ,     .

----------


## VideoPatrol

> .    .
>  :, - ,     ))), ,   .....  ""

  -.....       ,   .
                   .
                     . 
     .
,         . 
 .
         ,    ..      .  ,         . 
.     100%,       -  .    -      .
  ,    ,    .
,       , 
        .

----------


## Gonosuke

,   ,   .  
      .   

> :, - ,     ))), ,  .....  ""

  .         ,      .

----------

